# Shrimp proofing



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

Has anyone found an outstanding way of shrimp proofing their filter intake that doesn't really impede the flow of water?

I've got an AC70... So far I just cut a little square of filter media and pushed it down as far as I could until it wedged itself into the bottom of the intake tube and squeezed into all the holes.

It's no surprise that this had a noticeable impact on the rate of water flow... Which is too bad cause my harlequin rasboras really liked playing in the filter current... Any ideas how I can keep the shrimp out of my filter, but still give my rasboras that same current they liked to swim against?


----------



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

I use a pre-filter that I bought from BAs for my aquaclear filters. Though it's a little pricy...

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/StoreCat...?&query=pre+filter&queryType=0&hits=12&offset=


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

I'll have to go take a look at that... Seems interesting...

Is there any sort of elastic band or anything that's aquarium safe? I have some garlic bags that would work perfectly, if I could just find something to hold them to the filter...


----------



## kaegunim (Jan 15, 2010)

I also used garlic bag!

Rather than risk an elastic band leaching out plasticizers, I sewed up the side so that it would fit snugly on the filter's intake. 

This will still clog occasionally, especially if you feed any sheets of laver, but it is not too bad. (A big piece of laver escaped from under my feeding rock and is currently stuck to the side, but the shrimp don't seem to mind eating off of it there, so I have not bothered to reach in and pull it off, since flow is still fine)

A way to keep it flowing is to put a U of tubing in the bottom of the garlic bag filter baggie you have made (in my case the loop formed by the DIY CO2 tubing)

If this doesnt make sense, I will see what I can do for a photo of the contraption~


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

take a sponge, cut a hole down the middle but not through the entire thing. put it onto the intake.

take out the sponge once in a while and rinse/squeeze.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

qwerty said:


> Has anyone found an outstanding way of shrimp proofing their filter intake that doesn't really impede the flow of water?
> 
> I've got an AC70... So far I just cut a little square of filter media and pushed it down as far as I could until it wedged itself into the bottom of the intake tube and squeezed into all the holes.
> 
> It's no surprise that this had a noticeable impact on the rate of water flow... Which is too bad cause my harlequin rasboras really liked playing in the filter current... Any ideas how I can keep the shrimp out of my filter, but still give my rasboras that same current they liked to swim against?


Everyone just cuts a piece of AC sponge (use the wide holed one that comes in the box if you can.. usually these are wider holed than the replacement sponges but its a crapshoot) into a rectangle, cut a small X into it and snug it up onto the filter intake.










There is no flow impedance that you can see.



qwerty said:


> I'll have to go take a look at that... Seems interesting...
> 
> Is there any sort of elastic band or anything that's aquarium safe? I have some garlic bags that would work perfectly, if I could just find something to hold them to the filter...


Use nylon zipties if you need to tie something down. Rubber bands break down over time. I would argue that 1 rubber band in a big tank is a non issue toxicity wise but nylon zipties are considered 100% aquarium safe and dont break do


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

+1 for the hole cut into an AC sponge
works like a charm and the shrimp kinda like hanging out on it.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Survival of the fittest.

On my Eheim, all the adult shrimp are able to withstand getting sucked in.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

WiyRay said:


> +1 for the hole cut into an AC sponge
> works like a charm and the shrimp kinda like hanging out on it.


I think its because there are always interesting little things getting sucked onto it you can pick through and eat. If picking through stuff and eating stuff you find in the process is your bag, it's the place to be.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Another 1+ for the sponge with an x cut in it.


----------



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

Hitch said:


> take a sponge, cut a hole down the middle but not through the entire thing. put it onto the intake.
> 
> take out the sponge once in a while and rinse/squeeze.


Thats what i use, works mint


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Know what you could do that I read from a site but I can't remember where.

Take the sponge, soak it and freeze it. Once frozen, it will be alot easier to drill a hole down the middle for a more finesse fit.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

qwerty said:


> I'll have to go take a look at that... Seems interesting...
> 
> Is there any sort of elastic band or anything that's aquarium safe? I have some garlic bags that would work perfectly, if I could just find something to hold them to the filter...


I have been using rubber bands on my DIY sponge filter since around July/2009 I think and around Oct/2009 when I got my tank with AC20. I have otocats, ramhorn snails and zebra danios in the 10 gal tank.

Perhaps the fish I have their sensitivity is not like other more sensitive fish. I used rubber bands from veggies tho so not sure if there is a different from the office supply store ones. Perhaps the ones used on produce are food safe type?


----------

